# Timber Rattlesnakes? Has anyone ever seen one?



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 11, 2007)

We are desperately trying to document the occurence of Timber Rattlesnakes in the New England Area. Many populations have been wiped out and we are searching for any new and unknown populations to protect and keep the area WILD!

They are critically endangered in Mass and Vermont with only single known population left in New Hampshire. As we know they are now extinct from Maine and Rhode Island. The populations in New York and Connecticut have greatly been reduced and face the ever present loss of habitat.

We are hoping that someone has seen snakes in areas that we do no know.

Please visit our site www.timberrattlesnake.net if you think that you may have seen one or many. This page can help rule out imposters and look-a-likes!

We appreciate your help GREATLY!


Kevin

Looking for Timber RATTLESNAKES, working to save remnant populations in New England. We need to know about sightings and need your help!


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what kind of rattlesnake I saw a few years ago on Mt. Race & it's possible it eas the snake that pretends it's a snake (hog-nosed?) but when I heard the rattle & saw the snake sunny itselfs on a rock in a trail, I was very careful to avoid a confrontation.  I think this was somehwere around 2001 -2003.


----------



## czimborbryan (Mar 11, 2007)

There have been many reports of rattlesnakes throughout Cockaponset State Forest in Connecticut.  I have yet to see one myself, but I'm sure they're there.  I'm willing to be that there are some rattlesnake pitts near and along "rattlesnake ledges" because it is fairly remote and doesn't get many visiters.


----------



## czimborbryan (Mar 11, 2007)

P.S. the above link to the Timber rattler website doesn't seem to work right now.


----------



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooopss..I had a type-o on web addy.....

Are we talking Mnt Race in CT?

Thanks.....take a look at the web site now - Kevin


----------



## snoseek (Mar 11, 2007)

i've heard from a people that the ledges on pawtuckaway in nh may have timber rattlers. i have no idea if this is true, and i heard this info maybe 10 years ago. the only reason i remember is i'm as petrified of snakes as a 9 year old girl!!!


----------



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been to Pawtuckaway and it is an awesome place but I have never heard of any...it looks great for them but I have nothing to go on. It is also a huge place and it would be great to hear of even a single account.


Thanks for any info! Kevin


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 13, 2007)

That would be Mt. Race in MA, just north of CT in the South Taconics


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 14, 2007)

I have no idea who the OP is, or if his organization is legit. The web page certainly looks legit but beyond that I have no knowledge.

I do know that there are people out there who harvest rattlesnakes illegally in the north east. They have been known to use online message boards as places to gather information on the best hunting grounds. I'd be very careful of posting any such information on a public message board.

-dave-


----------



## Talisman (Mar 14, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> I do know that there are people out there who harvest rattlesnakes illegally in the north east.
> 
> -dave-




This illegal capture of copper head and timber rattlesnakes is one of the leading reasons the population is critically low.  Timber rattlers are vulnerable because of their limited range and congragating at certain times of the year.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 14, 2007)

Never seen any rattlesnakes before but I have been struck by the snowsnake once or twice.  Not so much of a bite but it will knock you of you're feet usually by grabing an edge


----------



## RattlesnakeHunter (Mar 14, 2007)

No interest in harvesting them. I am the ONLY private entity in the state of NH that has a permit to have them. We keep them for educational purposes and have plenty of our own. We use them as tools to educate people about them and all sorts of other creatures. I own New England Reptile Distributors and breed thousands of reptiles, I do Timber research on the side and work to locate ANY populations to document with Fish and Game. Since NH has almost none and we only know of a single small population we are desperate to realize what other ones are left, if any! I know plenty of known dens and my real interest is finding new ones!

Collecting the snakes at the den can be a HUGE loss but killing them and destroying their habitat is the WORST thing you can do! A Timber is not very valuable in dollars, in the reptile trade they are a $45 - 60 snake. We are trying to locate them to see if there is a chance at preserving any before it is too late; for most Timbers it is already too late!

Kevin


----------



## danny p (Apr 2, 2007)

i always see signs for them at minnewaska in new paltz, ny.  I imagine there is a population there along the 'gunks.  I'm scared to death of timber rattlers, I have heard horror stories of what can happen after being bitten by one....Good Luck!!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 22, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while...but....

Blue Hills has them. In three years I saw two and I lived inside the reservation and covered a lot of ground there.

Always thought they were just snakes that were releasedby owners that did not want them any more. I am pretty sure they have copperheads as well.

Peace.


----------

